# Rat died and I could not feel worse



## Leira (Oct 16, 2016)

Basically my rat died sometime this evening and I feel really really guilty because I have been so busy this week and haven't had much time to play with him. Thinking I will make some time next week. Which is now obviously too late. I gave him some banana and his food this morning and he was fine. I have been out all day and came back and found him dead. I lost his brother a few months ago as well. I know he was very old (4 years and 4 months) but I just can't get over how guilty I feel for not being there as rats are such social creatures.


----------



## Asteria (Jul 6, 2016)

I'm very sorry for your loss. Don't blame it on yourself, he was very old and he probably passed naturally from old age. It's amazing the little guy made it to 4, you must have given him a wonderful long life.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss. At his age, it was going to happen any time- it isn't something you could have prevented in any ways. It is normal to feel guilty as I believe all good pet owners do- we all wished we had more time with our rats, or did that extra thing with them...the reality is that you were a great rat mom and your rat loved you for it. If your rat could talk, he'd tell you that he had a great long life with you and that you have nothing to feel guilty about


----------



## Rat Feng Shui (Aug 8, 2016)

I'm sorry. That has happened to me many times. Once I was working on something at the computer and had closed the cage and a rat was still out, and squeaked at me from across the room like "hey, let me in! " The cute moments, then we have to get back to work. The time when they can play goes by fast. Amazing though, 4 years. You took good care of him!


----------

